# Deer Feeder Filler (auger)?



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

Anyone use the portable ones? What is the speed? Do they work well?

It looks like some are made from leaf blowers.

Anyone ever made one? If so share the good and bad.

I have 9 tons of protein being delivered next weekend and corn to put out on top of that. I am looking for a good solution to save my (and the other guys)back.....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

The blowers work pretty well for corn. But, not so good for protien. Don't get me wrong, they work. But, i found to fill an 800# feeder, it just wasn't worth it. Now when we went out to fill 8-9 feeders at a time, it was a lot easier on the back.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

whoaa. I have never heard of this. Are you saying there is a device that loads your feeders? I am gonna have to go look for a picture.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

BARBQ said:


> whoaa. I have never heard of this. Are you saying there is a device that loads your feeders? I am gonna have to go look for a picture.


 Here you go.

Some others.


----------



## BillyG (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks Helm. They look like hoppers. I have never seen or heard of these. I guess I am still in the young crowd with young backs. Pretty neat.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I've heard you can make smaller versions for the 55gallon drum style feeders with leafblowers.


----------



## Circle B BearKat (Jul 20, 2005)

*These auger wagons are awesome!*

We bought a used All Seasons 2 ton, single-axle auger wagon, and so far we have been very happy with it. I'll tell you that these things will save your back. We are now in the process replacing our feeders with the lids that you can open from the ground to eliminate the need to haul around a ladder. We only have 8 corn feeders and three protien feeders, but the wagon make the feeding task alot easier. Also, Mummies in Hondo will allow you to drop of the wagon when you are heading home & they will fill it and you can pick it back up when you head back to your property, very handy when you have a tight schedule.


----------



## fishdoc1 (May 22, 2004)

Most feed stores will come to your lease and auger the feed in for a small fee.


----------



## Mexico Hunter (May 4, 2005)

I was talking about the leaf blower type. the feed store in Mexico don't provide any services like they do in Texas. 50% tax on a wagon one is way out of our price range.

Anyone out there using a leaf blower type? Anyone made there own? I have found one picture of the inside of a 5 gallon barrel type.


----------

